# My pacu



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL...

























Forgive the shitty quality-But shows overall size-


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

Jeebus! What is the weight and length of that thing?!?!?!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-
He is currently right around the 23 to 24 inch mark now-
I have no clue on weight


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

nice size, there's a store a couple hours away from me that has had a black pacu for 20+ years in a 240g tank, I'll try to get some pics next time I'm in there but its belly is on the bottom of the tank and the dorsal fin sticks out of the water most of the time, every bit of 2 feet long, gonna say about 4" thick at the head.

how long have you had that one and how big was it when you got it?


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice size AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ihavebigpiranha said:


> Nice size AK


Thanks Sir...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

good god that pacu is huge, good job at raising a monster.

after visiting vegas 6 time I've learn that every things bigger in vegas and not everything that happens in vegas stays in vegas, things you need penicillin for LOL...


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> after visiting vegas 6 time I've learn that every things bigger in vegas and not everything that happens in vegas stays in vegas, things you need penicillin for LOL...


LMAO


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> good god that pacu is huge, good job at raising a monster.
> 
> after visiting vegas 6 time I've learn that every things bigger in vegas and not everything that happens in vegas stays in vegas, things you need penicillin for LOL...


LMAO-

Thanks for the kind words C6-
Need to post a feeding vid pretty soon though...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

thats not a red belly pacu is it?... man that thing is enormous, beautiful...awesome pics


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Face-
Yes this is a red bellie pacu...


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice clean cut pacu there. Keep it growing.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-
He has plenty of room to continue to grow-


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice looking pacu and channel cat, what camera you using?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

What a monster!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Snake_Eyes said:


> What a monster!!!


Sure is man-Quite the beast....


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

HEY!! Your Pacu looks awesome! Take it from a Pacu owner. I love it. Looks alot like mines except I take crappy pictures lol.






























May he live his whole life span!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-
One just has to be an owner of one to fully understand this species...


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

im not a big fan of pacu's but DAMN that guy is huge!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

scotty said:


> im not a big fan of pacu's but DAMN that guy is huge!!


Thanks-
He is also one of the nicest ones around at this size......


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice looking fish you got there. What is the aggression level like on these fish? I know in the wild they sometimes shoal with natts.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ja said:


> Nice looking fish you got there. What is the aggression level like on these fish? I know in the wild they sometimes shoal with natts.


Thanks-
My guy is very passive-But when someone try to takes his food-He is not afraid to push them around a bit.....Other than that-I can't speak of aggression cause there is none


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ive always loved pacus. i just LOVE huge fish. let it be known, i will own one soon


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Your pacu is mint AK.. there seems to have no damages at all.. is he a lone pacu in your tank?? 
its amazing how he dwarfs that parrot fish.. 
good luck with him


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Your pacu is mint AK.. there seems to have no damages at all.. is he a lone pacu in your tank??
> its amazing how he dwarfs that parrot fish..
> good luck with him


Thanks Sir-

He is mint in everyway possible...And my pics do him no justice either....

That parrot is actually a pretty big one too-He is right around the 5.5 to 6 inch mark...LOL

My pacu has a wide variety of tank mates actually-
24 to 26 inch common pleco
20 inch marble sailfin
18 to 20 inch silver aro
20 inch albino channel cat
12 inch jardini
10 inch green severum
A few 10 inch common pleco's
5.5 to 6 inch parrot
3 inch clown loach

Think thats it...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

those are huge ones too, your tank gotta be monstrous too..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fish lover said:


> those are huge ones too, your tank gotta be monstrous too..


500 gal-Needs some scapeing though.....But in due time it will be a nice tank


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

AK your fish are absolutely awesome man. i love seeing your pics. keep em coming


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-
I got a few to upload today also...


----------

